# ID the plant from a youtube vid



## Malkuth (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi I saw this plant in anyoutube vid. It show it just for a sec and doesnt mention the name. It seems so small and elegant, does anyone know what it is?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Cryptocoryne_, probably newly planted and possibly emersed wendtii. Hard to say for sure what the species is.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Give C. wendtii enough time and it'll grow to a foot, 30cm. C. parva should stay small.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks a lot like one of my taller wendtii.


----------

